# Best BB Connection In Bangalore E-City



## Vintech009 (May 29, 2013)

Hi all.

I stay in Bangalore Electronic City and in need of Bb connnection.

1. The bb should be unlimited
2. Speed should be above 2mbps.

My budget is 1.5k to 3k.
I heard lot about ACT BB so does it offers connectivity in our area.

Regards


----------



## swatkats (May 29, 2013)

Why Not Contact ACT on 080-42840000 and Check out?? 

- You Telecom Offers the Same Plans as ACT.. So check them too. They offer  Plans > 2mbps Unlimited. 
-  Airtel and BSNL will be your last options.


----------



## Vintech009 (May 30, 2013)

Does act bb gives good stable connectivity?? Same for you bb also??


----------



## pratyush997 (May 30, 2013)

- 1000 for BSNL


----------



## shreymittal (May 30, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> - 1000 for BSNL




BSNL IS STILL TROLLING PRATYUSH


----------



## pratyush997 (May 30, 2013)

^ Not now


----------



## swatkats (May 30, 2013)

Vintech009 said:


> Does act bb gives good stable connectivity?? Same for you bb also??



90% of the areas Have Stable Connectivity Unless and Until ACT has Rival LCO who wants to cut their Wires!


----------



## Vintech009 (May 30, 2013)

That means i shud go with act bb....

But what tarrif is good and whats the pricing??? And what about the pings actually i do lot of gaming over the internet and would like to have low pings on international servers!!!


----------



## Vintech009 (Jun 4, 2013)

How about this plan

Welcome to Reliance Communications


----------



## kaudey (Jun 5, 2013)

I have been looking for a good BB provider myself, but hard luck . 
Which area exactly in E-City? I am staying in Doddathogur and have subscribed to Spectranet (now its Citycom). The best ping I got to a mumbai server was 60-70ms. They have decent plans, but not very reliable service. You can check at 7795736178. I am subscribed to 2mbps 25GB fup/512 kbps unlimited for Rs.900.

ACT/YOU is not available the last I checked. Reliance never came back, waiting for a bsnl line for the last 2 years. Take your pick, and do let me know too if you come across something good.


----------

